# Today's cheese smoke w qview



## timtimmay (Feb 27, 2010)

I had the cold smoke generator going this morning so I figured I'd keep it going and do some cheese this afternoon.  This is my 2nd time smoking cheese.  Last time I just did a small brick of pepperjack.  Today I'm doing a little more.  I've got a brick of pepperjack, one of sharp cheddar, and one of colby.  There is a mixture of apple and hickory in the smoke generator.


----------



## meateater (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice, just don't get anxious, let it mellow. I have some that I'm letting sit for 2 months, I've learned patience since I quit smoking. "Smoking Cigarettes" that is.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 28, 2010)

Got them packed away to wait for a while.  I only have ziploc bags (no food saver here).  How long is cheese good for after smoking?  Can I smoke up enough to get through the summer?

I was surprise by how much grease sweated out of the cheddar and colby.

It picked up a nice color.


----------



## walle (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice on the cheese.
Regarding how much/how long - I would have to have a dump truck size freezer to get me to summer - Damn Kids!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 28, 2010)

I haven't liked freezing cheese in the past, it gets crumbly...


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

I really like your cheeses and I have to do some really soon too. Now as far as the length of time you can keep them in the refrig I would think for quite a long time thinking back to how long we have left cheeses in a zip-lock baggies. I'm not an expert but I would say around a month or so at least.


----------



## bassman (Feb 28, 2010)

Good looking cheese smoke.  I haven't tried any yet as my wife doesn't like smoked cheese.  Maybe I can do some just for myself.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 28, 2010)

A month is about what I was figuring.  Basically if you smoke 2 weeks worth of cheese every other weekend, gives you enough time to let it sit for 2 weeks, spend 2 weeks eating it; a four week cycle started with 2 week offsets so you always have smoked cheeses.

I guess I could smoke at night in the summertime!


----------

